# Best Coffee Commercial EVER



## jar546 (Jul 2, 2013)

Gotta love this one.  Really love it.

[video=youtube;k7cuINrq_So]


----------



## ICE (Jul 2, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Gotta love this one.  Really love it.[video=youtube;k7cuINrq_So]


Wow! Do we get away with stuff around here or what?  All of the women at the office went ewwww.


----------



## ICE (Jul 3, 2013)

This is a strange one Jeff.  It's been four hours and over fifty views but nobody is saying anything.  They're all thinking "No sh⚕t, he did that"


----------



## TheCommish (Jul 3, 2013)

not politically correct


----------



## ICE (Jul 3, 2013)

I don't think he's running for office.


----------



## Keystone (Jul 3, 2013)

Great stuff


----------



## rshuey (Jul 3, 2013)

I lol'd...................................


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 3, 2013)

Blocked at work. Will look at it at home


----------



## ICE (Jul 3, 2013)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Blocked at work.


This one earned it.


----------



## rleibowitz (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## RJJ (Jul 3, 2013)

May need a new section for men only!


----------



## Rider Rick (Jul 3, 2013)

Jeff,

Put that on a Tee shirt.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 3, 2013)

Link was changed to keep it more professional around here.  In Europe this was a normal commercial, in the US, not so much.  Enjoy the changed link.  It is quite possibly funnier.


----------



## Rider Rick (Jul 3, 2013)

Jeff,

NOT.

I like the first one better just like your old Avatar.

Life is short and we need to have fun.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 3, 2013)

I was moderated by Admin


----------



## Rider Rick (Jul 3, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> I was moderated by Admin


Jeff,

Don't give me that.

You own this.

Are you a man or mouse?

Rick


----------



## jar546 (Jul 3, 2013)

Rider Rick said:
			
		

> Jeff,Don't give me that.
> 
> You own this.
> 
> ...


I own it but respect the opinion of others.  If I did not own it I would be ****ed if that was moderated.  Since I do own it I am held to a higher standard. I will put in my mousketeer ears


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 3, 2013)

Just got home so it looks like I missed the "original" coffee video


----------



## jar546 (Jul 3, 2013)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Just got home so it looks like I missed the "original" coffee video


I'll PM you the link


----------



## ICE (Jul 3, 2013)

All right folks.....line up and ask Jeff for a link.....it is that funny

So Jeff, can I have a link...I forgot to save it so I could send it to a few friends.

Thanks kid

By the way, I didn't see any complaints.  I showed it to the blondes at work and they thought that it is hilarious.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 4, 2013)

go to youtube and type in coffee commercial and you will see it immediately.  I knew I should have left it up.  I had no complaints except the one that counted.


----------



## Rider Rick (Jul 4, 2013)

Jeff,

I'm sure you can take the ears off and post it again if you want too.


----------

